# A spin of the wheel



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

A spin of the wheel

Chapter 1

I awoke in a bagy still sleepy but up enough to notice I was not with my brothers or sisters where was I? I pinched the bag but it would not let up it just flopped in and out as I pinched and flared at the translucent bag.It was dark all I could see was my tail spun about my body I was a little tangled and unraveled myself and started a bad habit of tailbiting on this frightning journey. I fell into a daze and slowly drifted into another long sleep.When I awoke I was being taken out by a petstore employe oh no I have heard very terrible storys of these people by my father when I was just a fry what am I going to do!

To be continued

(If you like the story say so) I will gladly write more!


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Chapter 2 On the shelf

This employe stacked me on top of a shelf and later came back and drew a little knife out of his pocket I thought it was the betta apolaypse.I almost passed out of pure frightness when the employe cut a slit in the top of the bag and poured me into a little cup I was so mad and sped back and forth hitting the plastic angerly...........the petstore worker flicked at my cup trying to get my attention now I was in a furious rage and started to flare at his finger hoping some how I could hurt him and get him return me to my brothers and sisters. There was no way home now I sadly wept fishie tears that were like salt pillars and made my already hard water more acidic The employe came back and put more bettas on the shelf. I looked at them and realized hey there's my.......

To be continued

(Do you guys like it?)


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Chapter 3 My sister!

There I saw my sister Anna staring outside of her plastic bagy struggling and trying to get out of the palstic bag nipping as I did. She tried and tried and finaly gave up there was no use Anna would have to wait for the employe to come back to get her out. I flared at her and told her I was her brother Eungene she quickly smiled at me and said she had thought all of her brothers and sisters were gone until she saw me. She flared with happiness until the fishkeeper plumped her into another little cup. She was happy to be placed by me by the fish keeper. I had my mind set of getting back home with Anna but I thought in a millisecond that that would be really hard it wasn't like I could drive with my fins! I was way to small and there was no way I could use the device called a car it was made by humans and meant for humans I couldn't use it because of there special fins that Humans had I later learned them to be called ligiments. The fish keeper came back with pellets saying.............


To be continued

(If you guys don't like it I'll stop)


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

OOOOOOOOOO keep going it is good.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Ok thankyou I will continue later today


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Chapter 4 living in a cup

(Hey litltle fishiees I bet you haven't had pellets before) The man dropped betta pellets in Annna's cup. She went to go try them she regretfully said they were sufficent and had another. Then the man dropped a pellet in my tank I had to try a bit knowing life food was a big bye bye. Augh! I said that is disgusting pew pew!!!!!!! I then angerly flared at the fishkeeper I was not satisfied with these pellets they were utterly disgusting! The man then went off doing other duties like feeding the mollies and aeriating the danios. One day.......just one day I wish I could be in a community gliding with tetras and bothering little snails.
I hope this came soon if ever! I sadly dashed at the back of my tank laying sideways on the cup. I soon realized to humans this meant dead fishee which meant toilet fishee! I had to sturdy myself so noone would yell dead fish putem in the toilet once I heard these words directed torward a neon tetra he was so scared after hearing this that he became lethargic and finaly died! This place I soon considered was (Fish Of Death come get them they're on SALE!). This thought always made me shiver so voilently!


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

You are good.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

thank you I am working on the next chapter maybe I'll have it done later today or a day or two.


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Guppie luver said:


> Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!




Chapter 5 Day dreaming

Living in a cup was a horrible experience there was no plants no gravel! How could a life get worse than not having gravel! I would've gone crazy if it wasn't for my sister Anna.She always told me stories of when we were little fry! Those stories never got old I could hear them over and over again. I wished that my sister Cici was with us also I missed seeing her friendly face always flaring and showing off her brilliant ruby fins. Anna's fins were brilliant also she had multicolor fins with black blotches. What awesome sisters I had! I wish I had so much color in my fins ,but mine were only blue. It seemed as Anna knew what I was thinking about. She said while I was day-dreaming 

(Eungene your fins are awesome don't worry about the color of fins we have......your most likely to get adopted since you have a solid colure!) 

(But....but I said franticly I will always be with you nothing can tear us apart to different places!!!!!!!!) 

(We'll discuss this another time Eungene besides the fishkeeper coming)


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

More please../


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

MMMMMMMMMM OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE 
Please!


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Are we doing that again? Okay. Mmmmmmmmooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeee! Please.


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

Hehe Ya we r MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE PPPPPPPPPPPPPPLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Ok thankyou! I will have one done later today I just woke up so I'm a little disorientated and don't want to just random write plus I have this song (Boulavard of Broken Dreams) in my h


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Hmm. I think some story writing will help...

Oh, and guppy and I can get _really _annoying doing this, look at Prisoner: A story of Hopelessness. I would write fast...JK take ur time >.<


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Chapter 6 Fishkeeper

Living with that fishkeeper that always fed a ton of pellets was tiring! He would try to be mean occasionly because he was frustrated we always didn't like the pellets we were fed day after day. I always liked to irriatate the man by jumping out of top of the cup when it was off during a water change! That man almost passed out a couple of times when he realized I just jumped back into my tank! We received waterchanges once a month! I wished we got one once a week that wouldn't even be a comparison to the yuckies in a month , but thankfully he added gravel into our little cups for upkeep.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Awww. Once a month?!?!? *facepalm* more please. Haha. This won't stop....


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

More and I am already on a the other one and many more!


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

More. Pwease. Pwetty Pweease? With a (fill in hearts desire) on top?


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Ok thank you, finishing Chapter 7 should be tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

More like...NOW!!! please....


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Chapter 7 customers

Having customers that wanted to check us out was SUPER frustrating. Naturally humans always wanted to pick us up and look at Anna's and I's elegant fins. Sometimes a kid came and incidently dropped us! Anna got beside herself when this happenes, but when this happenes to me I almost always faint! I was gratefull though too have Anna she was my favorite sister since we were little fry. I have to say she had one of the best personalities anyone or anything could have. She was talented in the art of swimming and she usually......well always talked in a pleasent tone unless provoked from someone. She was the best sister any betta fish could ever have!
Whoops!!! I almost forgot to mention one thing about customers..........they are very very careless about how they handle things.....well unless they are fishie scientist or hobbiest as everyone else says!


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Cool! I like the description part. This seems to have been written with a upbeat instead of all doom and gloom. Great job! I'm gonna write one soon. Oh yeah, and MORE PLEASE!!! lol


----------

